# Were Steel Wheels Always Black?



## Wob (Dec 2, 2010)

I have a 66 Sprint 6 I am restoring that was originally Barrier Blue on Blue interior Its been a real barn find so to speak (off the road almost 30 years), still had a couple bias ply on it. The interesting thing is that its a steel wheel car with these hubcaps:










But all four + the spare wheel are all painted Barrier Blue. I am going with a color change to white instead of the BLue but leaving the interior blue and doing a blue Sprint stripe. I like the idea of the wheels a blue too (either to match the sprint stripe or the cornflower blue painted parts of the interior), but i have never seen factory wheels any color than black. Its not to say that I cant keep them blue I'm just curious. 

Thanks!


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Blue*

I just sold hubcaps exactly like that on ebay a few months ago for *1 cent!* A terrible error. As for the rims, I've seen blue, but not sure if they were on a Pontiac or not. It seems like a little blue poking through the holes, and around the outside edge of the caps on the rims might look ok.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Wob said:


> I have a 66 Sprint 6 I am restoring that was originally Barrier Blue on Blue interior Its been a real barn find so to speak (off the road almost 30 years), still had a couple bias ply on it. The interesting thing is that its a steel wheel car with these hubcaps:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ever consider the Barrier Blue with white Sprint stripes? Would be more "original" and quite striking! :cool



gjones said:


> I just sold hubcaps exactly like that on ebay a few months ago for *1 cent!* A terrible error. As for the rims, I've seen blue, but not sure if they were on a Pontiac or not. It seems like a little blue poking through the holes, and around the outside edge of the caps on the rims might look ok.


Damn! I would have paid _twice_ that! :rofl:

Also agree that a little color on the rim would liven up those wheel covers.


----------



## Wob (Dec 2, 2010)

gjones said:


> I just sold hubcaps exactly like that on ebay a few months ago for *1 cent!* A terrible error. As for the rims, I've seen blue, but not sure if they were on a Pontiac or not. It seems like a little blue poking through the holes, and around the outside edge of the caps on the rims might look ok.


1 cent???!!!! Wow. Do me a favor next time you have ANYTHING for sale let me know!! :lol:



ALKYGTO said:


> Ever consider the Barrier Blue with white Sprint stripes? Would be more "original" and quite striking! :cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the white on Blue interior with the blue stripe. It may not be original, but I think it will look nice. I think the blue wheels peeking out as mentioned would too and I will likely keep respray them blue, but I was curious if this was ever even a factory or even dealer option. I never seen it on any Lemans and the fact that the spare was painted too had me scratch my head. What a BLUE car this must have been Barrier with blue interior with blue wheels, little tooooo much for me.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*teletransport*

:lol: It's true, though. I had my sister put them up for sale, and told her *NOT* to do that! We had a little chit-chat back and forth on that. Why she did it, I'll still never know. Guy who bought them was the only bidder. He paid for shipping, (which she estimated for) and I either lost $1.68 on the deal, or made $1.68. Forgot which. Incidently, I WILL have items up for sale shortly, as I intend to "beam" out of here very soon.


----------



## Wob (Dec 2, 2010)

I sanded away at the paint on one of the wheels a little bit today - I found it was just blue! 

Also, found out there was no blue sprint stripe....so I'm having one made


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Not all steel wheels were black. I don't have the list, but some of the colors had color matched wheels. White was not one of them. A white car would of had black wheels originally. Barrier blue would have had blue wheels, if memory serves.


----------



## Wob (Dec 2, 2010)

Great info. Thanks! 

Never have I seen anything but black. Well maybe I will have the first blue wheels, blue stripe, white Sprint then


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

I was reading on a site onetime that in the case of the tempest,tempest custom,lemans and gto that if they had wheel disk they got black steel wheels, if they had the dog dish caps then the wheels were painted to match the car. if that's true is it possible someone had the dealer add the wheel disk to a car that was already on the lot or were added later?


----------

